
Why Programmers Work at Night - greenbee
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-programmers-work-at-night-2013-1?IR=T&utm_content=bufferb4f56&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
greenbee
Having read the Peopleware book, I figured one of the reasons people work at
night is to "escape" distractions in the office due to a bad working
environment.

I'd like to know if anyone can offer a counterexample to this phenomenon, i.e.
work in the day, sleep regularly, and still be just as creative.

